# Have you gave you yak a name?



## Magicrik (Jul 12, 2006)

I know with boats its tradition to give them a name......or should i say it bad luck not to.
Is it the same with all water going vessels to give them a name before there first voyage.
Im not that superstitious, but at the same time i dont want to push my luck if you know what i mean.
So have you gave your yak a name or just pushed your luck?
If you did, how did you do it? i know they brake bottles on boats.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Magicrik said:


> If you did, how did you do it? i know they brake bottles on boats.


Why not drink the booze, and then spit on the boat....recycling is the go nowadays :wink:


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWe4/FScAAA7TgAASQIMUAD/rngAgAGoap5R6h6TZQ09TygamSejKPUepoepoIIcHNq5mxYFeBMtGNYh0YthBhlG9anMOGwH2UO8jQynHAzFUaTLmkYMCA9g2WT1FUfDXt7UUvxdyRThQkO4/FSc=


----------



## RobbieAUS (Dec 30, 2005)

I called the Tempo Fisherman "Aoife" (pronounced Eefa), after an Irish Navy ship. She's granite coloured and big, and a mate of mine saw her and said, "Wow, she's a bit of a battleship isn't she?". Probably stable enough to carry some heavy armament too!


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

redphoenix said:


> Thinking of renaming mine to 'redfin' in honor of the first catch. The username tie-in is a bonus.
> 
> Red.


Red, there is much superstition surrounding the renaming of a boat. It is regarded as a very bad idea


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

I haven't come up with one yet and I'm waiting for an inspired moment. :roll: At the moment it's just 'The Yak'. eg I'm going out in the Yak

My daughter calls it 'Daddy's Boat'

My wife calls it 'That bloody thing that my husband spends too much time looking at / tinkering with / paddling"


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWdmUjYMAADXfgAASUIeAEgAhVQo/7//gMAE0xaGqn+kCmnpo0ZEw1ANACE9FPTSEBiBo8oDTTQanojSNEM1NNMIAGQgR73JDnUkoT6Ux9w66NjMCjEmEQ65IyqTgFKKJAvc62vgPr95xsBUNs36C1kz7uEGQVCUW9qYeq4bs6aoFY6NasBNPCrB51iQL5tqpqGlfwvOVqMYK15XPOqA0NkErkqWjapJA0futsmDI+hS5I1tLT3k/60KrATgl1ThckeZokToQ7Cl8kwnPVKMw2LsIosAR+xi+0Zkki3gDqQi3tB8JCKl16q46LxboxZXBYIn2bt6sBLHjFdQIwnM2CVc0U6O16TJLGId6US9hXEhzLc7Rc0rHQOwPKtjWwrr0iZ6gwoutE2VW14QjoTmJLwcoBJXLwj/F3JFOFCQ2ZSNgwA==


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

Not very inventive I'm afraid, never even thought about giving her a name. Just refer to her as "the yak"

Cheers all, Andybear

Missis calls it 29kg waste of plastic pellets :evil:


----------



## JB (Jul 5, 2006)

I haven't got a name for mine yet however will be in search for one shortly. Not for reasons of boast or a like however for safety.

Here in NZ the coastguard 8) operate a reasonably good VHF service. I'm in the process of getting a handheld VHF for the yak. Once I register it with the coast guard I also get a call sign and they can take the make model, type of vessel with it.

If I get into trouble for some reason I can give the old 
pan, pan, pan
this is Nameyettodecided X3, then call sign X3 (egZM5609) then Nameyettodecided and then call sign followed by call sign
before giving them the low down on why I need help.

Let hope I don't need the old mayday call though. 

Anyhow just pointing out that in naming your yak it does actually add up if the unthinkable should happen. Remember - when things go wrong they generally are caused by a chain of events - any kink or stop in the chain and you've stopped it.

It might seem very minor now but sometimes its the small things that add up.

Apart from that its great to have a name - it gives the yak a personality 

Thumbs up for the coastguard


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWbqh0QwAABhfgAASVACgMjIwAgo/5/8gIACIKnlNBoB6hp6jTIPSAaqfgRT0jageoaMJ6m1NAUIkxgQ1BCg5QguIvCIIjTKbdpHhdPRm4ZGnty+lbnoRlJ7UYYFo01auv4YhVIzxGV3EtzTKpIWd8Unnr3MWU5oHl1CVoHjb5yui0h54X7IrHAYKIReiwhsHD/xdyRThQkLqh0Qw


----------



## Scott (Aug 29, 2005)

My P15 is called "Katana". I named her this after my first paddle where she surprised me how well she cut through the slop and wind chop. I had been told to expect little performance from a fishing SOT compared to my old distance ski or the Mirage 580 I had been paddling. Why she certainly isn't a mirage 580 her performance was far in excess of what I expected.

Catch ya Scott


----------



## kingfisher111 (Jun 13, 2006)

Mines Hobart. Named after the great Hobie Arter who created her. Hobie is just his family nickname. Also a great Aussie connection for an American kayak. Steve.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Peril said:


> Red, there is much superstition surrounding the renaming of a boat. It is regarded as a very bad idea


There were two traditional ways of getting around the superstition by old salts...change the name while the boat is out of the water...and another is put a copy of the old name in the boat somewhere, so it never leaves the boat; my old cruiser had 3 pieces of ply under the bunk with different names on each piece.
Because I retained my name of the boat, it was sold unnamed, it has since had 3 owners and 3 more names


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2006)

My current ride I nicknamed 'Bass Assassin'.....as thats about the only fish I ever catch from it!!......I really need to expand my horizons a little!

My other yak is affactionately known as 'Hers', altho 'she' has not used it very often but I have been told I am not allowed to get rid of 'Her' so that we have two yaks for the one or two occasions where she will get her butt moving and come out for a paddle!!

My new yak to arrive soon, well thats another story......I'll have to get thinking!


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

When I started fishing I figured an important quality to have was Tenacity so called the boats that.

All my boats had the same name with a sequence number..Tenacity III was 7m and 4tons, with the kayak only 4m and 22kgs I shrank the name to T IV.

My wife likes frogs and because of the colour the espri is The Frog


----------



## BJT (Feb 24, 2006)

I want to name my boat something in south african because i have family from over there. Are there andy south africans here or anyone who knows any south african words ( i think the language is call africaans).


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

BJT said:


> I want to name my boat something in south african because i have family from over there. Are there andy south africans here or anyone who knows any south african words ( i think the language is call africaans).


Select a name in english you like, and go to one of the free translation services you will find on Google, and you will get the conversion to your language of choice


----------



## Breambo (Apr 19, 2006)

I call mine after the name that is printed in colour on the kayak. Its either the 'Viking' or the 'Espri'. Or I'll say "lets take the Sevylor for a run.
To easy and I dont have to worry about superstitions. :shock:


----------



## PeterJ (Aug 29, 2005)

No name, i don't believe in superstitions 8)


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

PeterJ said:


> i don't believe in superstitions 8)


Either do I, but don't like to see all the old traditions lost in the modern age, and its a bit of fun.

In the navy today they still sit for the royal toast....origins are, if you stood in the old ships you bashed your head on the deck above


----------



## earvin (Jan 4, 2006)

During my first outing on my Yak on the Colo River I was slowly drifting along when a dragonfly landed right in front of me. The Yak is now named 'Tonbo' which I believe is Japanese for dragonfly.
Apparently in Japan, dragonfly are revered and respected, being symbolic of happiness, strength, courage and success. Sounds pretty cool to me


----------



## Magicrik (Jul 12, 2006)

I like it Earvin that is a cool name, And BJT Dodge is right pick the name you want in english and google a translation.......I found my sons name in Arabic Looks sweet.

I have a question on the naming of boats.........Back in the day it was bad luck to have women on a boat and yet we all call are boats "Her" and i think all the Navy name there boat after women too......anyone shed some light on this?


----------



## Gator (May 10, 2006)

Mine shall be christened "Gator" when she gets here. Rationale, I am an Old Florida Boy.


----------



## hairymick (Oct 18, 2005)

Heya Richo,

Mate that is a lovely old cruiser. Very similar to my old boat.  29ft long, 101/2' wide - around 4 ton and powered by a ford albacore - beautiful - How I wish I still had her, (or even a digital image I could share here.) I retained the name she was given when built in 1952 Susan R,
don't know the history - just kept the name for the same superstitions mentioned here.

Apart from her there is only one of my boats I consider worthy of a name - Kadaitchi  " That is how the northern Murris spell it in spite of what google says.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

hairymick said:


> Heya Richo,
> 
> Mate that is a lovely old cruiser. Very similar to my old boat.  29ft long, 101/2' wide - around 4 ton and powered by a ford albacore - beautiful - How I wish I still had her, (or even a digital image I could share here.) I retained the name she was given when built in 1952 Susan R,
> don't know the history - just kept the name for the same superstitions mentioned here.


The old boat was built in 1947, to plans drawn by Nicholls [Cruisecraft founder] as a favour for his next door neighbour, and it's a one off. Used to tow a tinny and just go social.

Knowing what I know now, the cruiser as base, and towing a fishing Swing would have opened up another world; including bunks to share with 3 other akffers and kayaks


----------



## hairymick (Oct 18, 2005)

Yeah mate, was thinkin much the same thing. Mine was a old Burnett River trawler. don't know who made it or designed it. Carvel hull - draft 600mm - rolled like a bitch but a very good sea boat. I used it to fish the Capricorn/Bunker group and also the many creeks & rivers in and around Gladstone. Stack of crab pots on the roof, dory behind, camp spots and barbeques from "borrowed" walkway grates hidden all over Curtis Island :twisted: beautiful 

Nothing like a few mates, hot mud crab and cold beer consumed at an isolated spot on the bank then off to bed in a comfortable boat. 

oops, i think we have hijacked this thread.


----------



## sam60 (Aug 30, 2005)

We called our kayak the "Minnamurra Queen" not long after we had bought it because we fished the Minnamurra River near Kiama and headed up a small creek to chase some flathead and due to the low tide we had to drag it across the shallows and reminded me of the movie The African Queen and was named there and then.

The Navy has a tradition of naming ships and at times referring to them as "her", The river class were named after rivers... Swan, Parramatta, etc. There was also ships starting with V Vendetta and Vampire. Some ships that are decomissioned have a name that is retained for future ships like Canberra and Sydney. for a bit more info go to http://www.defence.gov.au/news/navynews ... tory17.htm


----------



## Redro (Sep 5, 2005)

I know plenty of Afrikaans BJT, having been to an Afrikaans Uni (Stellenbosch). Unfortunately a lot of the Afrikaans I learnt is probably not repeatable on this forum - but if you would like to chuck some words or names my way, I will translate them for you.'
Stywe line.


----------



## BJT (Feb 24, 2006)

Redro- Thanks for the offer, my grandparents came from South Africa (Zimbabwe) but they have passed away so it's i bit hard to ask them :lol: . I got a question for you does Kaya mean servants village (becauase my brothers names Kaya and i heard that it meant servants village in africa)? And what is aqua adnventure in Africaans? I'm wanting to call my yak somethin in africaans because that's where my family come from and some of there words sound cool  .


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWYurUtAAACXfgAASUAGAEjIQHAo/7/+gMADMYRT0aRoNMg0NAHpAGqng9RT1PBMkAehGIDVP0hMp6aaaEYnqepoPU0BAAcqBSGeTxqDhCQhpykmlFRbktKhP57dZ2Loc2KMd4iJftlbNWAK0QUbsWEcMqbH/Os6TWq1jrlEvoGpILSjgg9vq7VWs0NQlQgP0LwY0ZVIGbIKbvBACkz4F1x2DehDM8v0cb5c446AXjRBJ9iuCEiGStDhAERrSYqLpfOWnhjBNIhRv1fT2T3cqCkBcrAhhJCLQaqKLv48P0YBIMnBaGB/ox/i7kinChIRdWpaA


----------



## Freak (Mar 25, 2006)

BJT said:


> I want to name my boat something in south african because i have family from over there. Are there andy south africans here or anyone who knows any south african words ( i think the language is call africaans).


something south african that would suit the stealth of a yak and the deception of an angler - Im thinking maybe Hanse or Cronje


----------



## Redro (Sep 5, 2005)

Ouch!


----------



## Redro (Sep 5, 2005)

Hi BJT, I think that a Kaya is a home or house. It would not be Afrikaans - more likely to be Zulu or Xhosa (two of the 11 official languages). Red's translation is spot on. I need to think a bit more about this BJT - however you might find the dictionary of Saaf Efrican surf slang useful though! http://www.wavescape.co.za/bot_bar/surf ... ang.html#p


----------

